# B414 inj pump data plate info



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am rebuilding the injector pump on my B414 (go ahead.......call me crazy). I need the numbers off of the oval data plate on the side of the pump. Mine are faded off. Can someone reply with all of the info on their data plate? Thanks.


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Got my info. Here is what I found - *Serial #*: R19919 YD *DPA:* 324 0532 (the "324" is printed and the "0538" is stamped but they are on the same line) There is a *SET* line and a *MOD* line but both are blank. Can anyone interpret this info?


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Fount this online. Maybe it will help.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Got the info you require from IH service manual SM11, gives the governor spring position as "4". 

FI pump test plan attached.

Manual is available on CD rom, send me a PM if interested, do you need any other manuals??


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

cyrush said:


> Got the info you require from IH service manual SM11, gives the governor spring position as "4".
> 
> FI pump test plan attached.
> 
> Manual is available on CD rom, send me a PM if interested, do you need any other manuals??


THANKS!!!! I have been looking for this info for 2 weeks.


----------

